# New home needed



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Milly and Tilly, 2 bengals needing new good home asap, they belong to an elderly lady who has an illness which means she cant walk, and her husband is in a nursing home, 
These 2 girls were bred by me,so the lady has asked if I can help to find them a new home
I would gladly take them back if I didn't have 7 cats already, I still have their mum, 
The cats are about 8-9 years old, but very healthy, and been very well looked after, this is heartbreaking for this lady, but she just cant look after them anymore


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a sad rehoming.

If you need help spreading the word you are very welcome to use the rescue websites available, Grace haven, The Arc (that's Cats galore) and Cheryl has a rehoming website Fluffable aswell.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you I will have a look at both


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just another thought, is there a breed club that can help.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I AM GOING TO CONTACT THE BENGAL RESCUE TOMORROW, 
Sorry caps on


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cant find Cheryls website, but a lady rang me yesterday interested, she is local and going to see the cats today, but she already has a cat, although I did say preferably with no cats and no young children, so it is up to the cats owner, but I have suggested she thinks about it before agreeing straight away, will update if any news


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Posting a pic of the 2 bengals, also been asked if I know of anyone who would like a 4 year old Ragdoll boy, Gracehaven have details, also the Arc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ragdoll, yes, I have a home for him easy.

Can you give me details please


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love this place , yeay for ragdoll  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Grace Haven Cat Rescue has been asked to help these beautiful Bengal cats, please can we share everywhere and get them the home they desperately need.

The owner is very ill and to see them in a nice home with no children or other pets is all she dreams of.

Please do share.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ragdoll male 4 years old, called Bert , used to other cats but not dogs


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kat in Nottingham will take the ragdoll guys; can anyone arrange transport to her? Xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

No worries guys CC is on it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have a home for the ragdolls, its the bengals preferably Yorkshire area to rehome but will keep this other lady you mentioned Cheryl on the list incase its gets more desperate. xxx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you both so much


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

May have a home for the 2 bengals, hopefully.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Any more on the potential home for bengals CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No not yet.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bengal sisters got a lovely new home together


----------

